# Phylisophical belt meanings



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm looking for something on hapkido belt meanings. The deaper meaning fo them. Not jus twhat you do to earn them but what they are about. Any one got a link or something. I'd appreciate the help.


----------



## Eraser (Aug 26, 2002)

H@pkidoist...

I dunno if this is what you are looking for.. but on my school's website.. there is a essay by a woman called Tying your belt...
Ive read it.. its really interesting..
And if you get the chance.. check out the site too..  (hehehe not too obvious that im promoting the site eh??  lol)

Here's the link...

http://www.thepeacefulwarriors.org/BlackBelt.html


----------



## H@pkid0ist (Aug 27, 2002)

Nice site, and nice essays, but actually what I was looking for was something on the meaning of each individual belt color.


----------



## Humble artist (Aug 30, 2002)

Just a beginner opinion,goes like:-
I believe those belt meanings go pretty much in the same line with many of the arts that use the classic white-black system.
There at least used to be a TKD site which had slightly detailed explanations on each belt.
You may know this already but I´ll write some.
White belt-displays innocence (of the practitioner who does not yet have experience on one´s MA)
Black Belt-There seem to be plenty of explanations but one "traditional" one is that the belt becomes darker and darker from all the blood,sweat and related dirt you spill during practice.
So it´s kind of a from white to black,I don´t know what those bodily fluids and other stuff has to do with green,red and related belts between   .In some arts like at least part of aikido circles use only three belts-white,brown,black.
So I could suppose they don´t always make a big fuss about belts.Then there are styles like jujutsu where you get belts which include both black and red in one,at very high levels.
Getting even more complex as you see.
They say that Jigoro Kano created the whole system of belts so maybe you should search judo circles,ask questions if someone knows something.
Some say that it was from japanese swimming team´s colours he got it from,while some deny that (so if the first group is right,then you might want to search that swimming thing too  )
And as my last whispers,in TKD and aikido 1.dan (point where you would expect to get a black belt,this may vary in aikido though.In aikido shodan/1.dan rank/BB is considered a start generally) it was explained like "now in this point a student has reached a level of understanding of basic techniques and may start advanced studies" (my major source being that same TKD site) as in aikido.

I hope this helps to a point.

:asian:


----------



## Arithon (Jan 29, 2003)

In the hapkido I do the belt meanings are:

White - innocence, etc.
Yellow - The earth, in which all things grow
Blue - Sky, as in reaching for the sky
Red - Danger, the persons knows many techniques but doesn't yet know how best to apply them.
Black - opposite to white, but also a compliment to white.  A return to innocence ie. your training is really just beginning.


----------



## x1bueller (Apr 11, 2003)

In "Hapkido"  By Marc Tedeschi, it is explained that the history goes like this:

When a student began, he was given a white belt.  Since belts are never washed (for other mystical and mythical reasons) the belt will progressivley get darker over time as it absorbs sweat (effort) and dirt.  If the student studies and practices long enough, the belt will eventually become black, hence the student will have accuired the required amount of training at this time.


----------



## aricept (Apr 12, 2003)

I am not a Hapkido practitioner, but I was talking to Master JR West recently, and 8th dan in hapkido, and he said when he originally started there were 4 belt colors:  White, Blue, Red, and Black.  His instructor explained them thus:

"The belts are like the Korean flag:  Whole lot of white, little blue, little red, very small black."

Thought that was a great explanation.  

Nathan


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Apr 29, 2003)

Can anyone tell me if they have come across etiquette  that says

'One should never drink with ones belt on.' 

our club has this rule and the explanation is that if you drink with your belt on then you are diluting your knowledge as the belt represents this.

By drinking i mean as in a class so not alcohol obviously.

any thoughts?


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (Apr 29, 2003)

and another thing if the belt colours are sweat dirt etc. then i would get worried if mine turned green...urgh!!


----------



## Matt Stone (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WaterCircleHarmony _
> *Can anyone tell me if they have come across etiquette  that says
> 
> 'One should never drink with ones belt on.'
> ...



Sorry, but that sounds like a bunch of crap...

I apologize for the bluntness, but please...  Does your knowledge _really_ become "diluted" if you take a drink while wearing your belt?

Sounds like somebody, somewhere, has been reading too many stories.  I have heard of not going into another school with your belt on (allegedly it is a "challenge" to do so...  whatever ), and I have heard of not wearing the belt and uniform to class (I agree with that one to some degree, at least in regards to the belt part, but can't really say that I have a reason for it), but drinking?  Never heard of it at all...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## yilisifu (Apr 30, 2003)

The drinking restriction is a new one on me.  I must be pretty diluted by now!


----------



## Milquetoast (May 10, 2003)

Why is it important to look for symbolism in the belt colors? Can you imagine going back in time (pre-belt colors, e.g. 80 years ago ?) and asking a master for promotion to "green belt"? Especially when the only "levels" in the class might have been "beginner/intermediate" and "senior/disciple"?

So, what's changed between then and now, that makes this new color symbolism important?

It's great for running a MA business though, I can recognize that much.


----------



## greendragon (May 12, 2003)

The way we work out if you didn't get a drink of water during the break in class then we would be removing your belt later to help revive you from dehydration and unconciousness!! Never heard of that one either.  Let me say that I deeply respect the ettiquete(spelling?) and the culture but IMHO the uniform and the belt are no where near as important as the training which involves busting your but on the mat day after day after day...
                                                   Michael Tomlinson


----------

